# pandemic flu,



## bolder (Mar 21, 2010)

i personally think the next 1 will be a lot worse, because it took them ages to create a vaccine for the last 1, so when that no longer works i think it will be alot harder to make a new 1. how bad do you think it will be? and is it something you are prepping for?


----------



## kogneto (Feb 23, 2010)

flu prepping is similar to other prepping, stock up on antibiotics (keep fresh of course), limit outside contact, never give up hope!


----------



## bolder (Mar 21, 2010)

what if your broad band antibiotics dosnt do anything, which if there struggling to make a vaccine they wont do much, do you think the next pandemic will be worse?


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

It is still a very real threat but most folk's just forget about it till next fall and winter season. It is a good idea to be ready any time of the year, cause i think it will not be nature but man doing the natural selection with the next real bad bug. Way to easy for someone to whip up a mess of nasty little critter's and turn them loose. Better yet they will go buy a batch off someone, most likely. You all are right, keep watch and wait. It will get here soon enough. Be safe.


----------



## kogneto (Feb 23, 2010)

bolder said:


> what if your broad band antibiotics dosnt do anything, which if there struggling to make a vaccine they wont do much, do you think the next pandemic will be worse?


fear solves nothing, if it's your time to go no amount of prepping will save you.

I think kyfarmer is on to something, as biological and chemical warfare are REALLY bad (like wipe out human race bad) and control on these things is limited at best.

There's only so much you can do, and once you realize no one gets out of this game alive it makes the end less scary. Keep prepping and as always be (as) prepared (as one can be?).


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Herbs, essential oils, colloidal silver, vitamin c powder, garlic, onions ....
couldn't hurt to have on hand.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

The last one was "bad" according to the WHO (World Health Organization) and yet I didn't even get anything close to a cold this winter ... 

There is a product created in Edmonton called ColdFX that I took daily this winter, combined with a Vit-C pill and a Vit-B pill and a fish-oil pill each morning. If I felt the hint of a tickle in my throat, I would take a sip of Jager (German cough syrup) several times in the day.

I have never felt better in winter!!!


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

The lag for vaccines are due to the fact that the government gets what they need first and we and we get what is left over. 
Antibiotics need to be specefic to the infection. Antibiotics work on certain infections but not others. Antibiotics do not work against viruses so taking them for the flu does not work. Vitamin C does not prevent colds or flu. Taking it ahead of an infection does nothing. Taking vitamin C after symptoms are pressent will aid in relieving discomfort from the virus and it will help in getting rid of viruses.

Jerry


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

They have a high success rate in predicting flue & developing vaccines 

IMO...the one that will get people will be a new strain that spreads fast perhaps from the Congo or Amazon maybe it's been around for a Milena just waiting for us or it's a final mutation/ evolution. Perhaps it's in a American, Russian, Israeli, bio lab waiting for some crazy idealistic nut to give it freedom.


Regardless, when/if it happens your best bet is to hunker down and quarantine yourself from people.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I read about some grave diggers during the black plague who used herbs to keep from getting it. The Four Thieves oil.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

One reason antibitics are prescribed for viral infections is the belief that the antibiotics will help your body to fight any other "problems" so that your immune system will have more resources to fight the viral infection.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

Antibiotics kill the good bacteria too... referred to as Human flora and increase to possibility of post antibiotic infections it's believed some cancers, 

The average person has somewhere between 300 and 1000 different species of bacteria that live in the digestive tract alone. These bacteria aid in digestion of food, make it harder for bad bacteria to grow, break down foods, aid in the release of nutrients, produce certain types of vitamins such as biotin and vitamin K


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> The last one was "bad" according to the WHO (World Health Organization) and yet I didn't even get anything close to a cold this winter ...
> 
> There is a product created in Edmonton called ColdFX that I took daily this winter, combined with a Vit-C pill and a Vit-B pill and a fish-oil pill each morning. If I felt the hint of a tickle in my throat, I would take a sip of Jager (German cough syrup) several times in the day.
> 
> I have never felt better in winter!!!


Jagermeister as cough syrup?


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yep, Jager was/ is originally a health tonic


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Dean said:


> Jagermeister as cough syrup?


OMG, no more Jager for me, last time was a disaster, please do not ask for details, could not find my legs the next day, have not had any since.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Dean said:


> Jagermeister as cough syrup?


Yes - believe it or not you can still purchase it right beside other cough syrups in Germany. It has become my "sipping" drink of choice - straight-up right out of the freezer in tiny 1 1/2 shot-sized stemmed glasses (also stored in my freezer - well - most of the time).

Again, if I feel the hint of a tickle in my throat (any time of day or night) I will sip a little (maybe 1/2 shot worth) once every two hours allowing the liquid to slowly flow down my throat (do not shoot it) and I will normally have one of my stemmed glasses with supper.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

kogneto said:


> fear solves nothing, if it's your time to go no amount of prepping will save you.
> 
> I think kyfarmer is on to something, as biological and chemical warfare are REALLY bad (like wipe out human race bad) and control on these things is limited at best.
> 
> There's only so much you can do, and once you realize no one gets out of this game alive it makes the end less scary. Keep prepping and as always be (as) prepared (as one can be?).


Kogneto, I'd have to respectfully disagree. We are probably ALL on this site because of fear, awareness, concern, worry -- call it whatever you want. But we CAN prepare for things like the flu. We can start by googleing the Spanish Flu of 1918 just to see how bad it could get. There is absolutely no reason why it cannot happen again. If you ask docs, most will say it is not a matter of if........but when. This year? Next? 20 years? 30? When the Spanish Flu's brother returns, absolute disaster will result.

Can we preppers prepare? You betcha we can. Can most of us and our families get through it? I am convinced we will, if we are smart -- if we prepare.


----------

